
Stockfighter Developer Hub - brbcoding
https://starfighter.readme.io/
======
patio11
We hit a few last minute technical issues, so the game will not launch
publicly until Saturday afternoon (Chicago time).

~~~
LiveOverflow
It is a bit weird to me that you want starfighters to be a recruitment
platform but think it's 'Fun' when somebody releases recording of the
solution.

> "I recorded a speedrun of level 5, clearly labeled as a speedrun of level 5,
> which spoils the twist midway through level 5." \-- Fun

> We're OK with you publishing facts about Starfighter games/levels but don't
> want people to be exposed to intentionally hidden facts (discovery of which
> is, in many cases, the point of the level) unless they go looking for them.

I am asking because I sometimes record or stream myself playing CTFs and I
first thought I couldn't do that with starfighter... But I can do it as long
as I label it properly and this would not be frowned upon?

I understand that you cannot stop people from leaking and spoiling challenges.
But I definitely want to be obedient with your vision.

Really looking forward to this! Thank you for your work

~~~
patio11
We want people to be able to experience Stockfighter like a fun game. Part of
the expected, baseline of experience for games in 2015 is that you can play
them socially, either a) with your friends or b) with your cast-of-thousands
watching you play them.

We're thus OK with folks streaming our games. (And, ooh, thanks for reminding
me to put up that policy note for the platform IP reviewers.)

We'd appreciate folks trying to not spoil folks who aren't looking for
spoilers. I'm not too worried about folks being able to find solutions if they
turn over the Internet for them; I'd just prefer that they not be pervasively
available.

As to whether this causes us issues as a recruitment platform: don't worry
about our business model. That's my job. You can search HN for "patio11
stockfighter cheating" if you want to hear a little elaboration on why I am
not too worried about this.

------
daniel-levin
Hey Guys - I'm a big fan of your work, both with, and before Starfighter. Just
a few initial comments:

>> If your use of the system decreases Fun for other players, it is a
violation of the Zeroth Rule. If it doesn't, we have no strong objection to
it.

>> Illegal market manipulation wait, we're not the SEC -- that's very clearly
Fun.

>> [Fun] means what we say it means, and our decisions on it are final.

What constitutes 'fun' seems arbitrary. It might frustrating and very un-Fun
to be told "Patrick, Thomas, and Erin say no" because the rules aren't well-
defined. For example, I don't think that illegal market manipulation is fun -
it's just deleterious - and part of the reason it's illegal in the first
place. To what extent are you planning on taking user feedback on what 'fun'
is? It's not clear to me whether or not it's 'fun' to craftily infer your
internal network topology, for instance. Your game has a global audience, so
you have to assume that linguistic/cultural/whatever norms aren't shared by
all your players.

Also, the contrast on the code samples is way too low. Please make the text
stand out more? I can barely read it.

~~~
patio11
_It might frustrating and very un-Fun to be told "Patrick, Thomas, and Erin
say no" because the rules aren't well-defined._

With respect, the rule is well-defined: it's a walled garden, we're the
gardeners, and we will prune ruthlessly. You may not _like_ that rule, but
that's our price of admission.

Our rationale for it is simple: we don't want to spend our time being
disciplinarians arguing with rules lawyers. I've spent most of my life on
Internet message boards. I know how that conversation goes: "You didn't
explicitly say that `festering pustule of a fascist` was an insult, so I am
innocent of `harassing behavior.` Also, for behavior to rise to the level of
harassment..." "I consider running a dictionary attack against someone else's
password and then resetting it to something random to be valuable security
research! How was I supposed to know that was out of bounds!?" etc, etc

 _It 's not clear to me whether or not it's 'fun' to craftily infer your
internal network topology, for instance._

You're always clear to ask. That one's Fun. Probing AWS' infrastructure to
attempt to reconfigure that network topology, on the other hand, un-Fun -- it
will get the game shut down for everyone.

 _Your game has a global audience, so you have to assume that linguistic
/cultural/whatever norms aren't shared by all your players._

I am aware that we have norms which are not shared by all our players. We're
going to enforce them regardless.

 _Please make the text stand out more?_

Noted, I will see what I can do.

